# Had my surgery yesterday.... About Synthroid



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

So surgery went well. I felt pretty badly yesterday but much better today. Doctor removed 5 lymph nodes underneath the thyroid as well. He said it is likely I will need RAI due to how these nodules looked. I will find out in my follow ups in a couple of weeks.

I have my Synthroid RX. I understand that I should not eat for one hour after taking it in the am. Does that mean coffee as well? Generally I don't eat first thing anyway but I do drink coffee.

Also, the medication says hair loss is a possibility... Has this happened to a lot of you? I hope not... I already have fine limp hair ugh.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Not a coffee drinker, so I'll skip that question.

But yes, my hair did fall out when I first started taking Synthroid. It's temporary...for a month or two (maybe three). The sooner you get the right dosage, the better.

What's your starting dose?


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

125 mcg... They gave me the first one today.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good. That's a decent starting dose...assuming you are a woman.


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes I am...lol


----------

